# Chicken coop/Greenhouse combo



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I said I would post pics of the coop/greenhouse when I got a chance so here it is.
It's a small greenhouse connected to a chicken coop. It is not complete in these pics but you should get the jist of it.

We did a lot of research before we built to try to make it easier to maintain. In the process the little lady decided she wanted cute as well after seeing many of the coops on the web.
Ugggh...lol

It includes a drawer for clean-out, outside access to the nesting box, large coop access door and a large outside fenced area with separate fenced areas for roosters and rabbits. Plants being planted around the coop area are chicken friendly.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Chicken Coop*

Wow very nice and well thought out. Just be aware that poultry fencing isn't very strong and a racoon or dog can rip that type of fence, but I also understand that your not finished and have additional upgrades planned.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*fence*

Yeah.. may have to upgrade the fencing later. We built the coop inside a large yard that we privacy fenced as an extra security measure. Hopefully it will slow down or deter some of the predators but also keeps nosy neighbors from seeing what we have going in the yard. Our dogs don't seem to be interested in the chickens...the bunny however is driving them nuts. They can't seem to understand the difference in the cottontails they chase in the pasture and the grand baby's white bunny with pink eyes inside the fence.

Any tips and pointers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

zimmy said:


> Wow very nice and well thought out. Just be aware that poultry fencing isn't very strong and a racoon or dog can rip that type of fence, but I also understand that your not finished and have additional upgrades planned.


That's why I now use welded horse type fence along with 1" poultry fencing, the heavier fence keeps out racoons, dogs or whatever creature tries to get in while having the 1" poultry fencing keeps the little peeps in.


----------



## cline.colyn (Dec 7, 2021)

Your chicken coop is amazing, but some day ago I have buy coop for my 3 chicken. It name is Aivituvin Wooden Chicken Coop. I have found it from online. It is made of 100% natural fir-wood so that the frame is sturdy. Heavy-duty galvanized wire mesh and metal spring latch can great protect my poultry, the steel pole of sliding doors keeps roosters and ducks locked up safely at home.


----------

